# blue convict or Honduran Red Point



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

can anyone tell me for sure what kind of fish this is? got it at big als. hey said it was a honduran red point, but it dont look like any pictures i have seen online.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like one to me.

Here's a picture of one I used to have.


----------



## sam (Apr 7, 2010)

*you want to sell him?*

id buy him off you let me know


----------



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

*dont have him anymore*

sadly he got beat up pretty bad by a jewel cichlid i have. put him in a quarantine tank, but he didn't recover.


----------

